# How often to feed tpoo puppies? Night?



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

How many meals should I provide to my tpoo puppies? They are so tiny, 1lb 9oz and 1lb 7oz as of their 7 week check. I was thinking three; morning, noon, and evening. Should I leave a small portion of kibble in their den at night? I have heard the dangers of low blood sugar.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would follow the breeder's regime - many recommend free feeding while they are so very small. I think I would myself be planning four feeds - first thing, midday, evening and bedtime, reducing to three at around 12 - 14 weeks if they were growing well, and then two by five or six months, but at first the important thing is to stick as closely as possible to their familiar routine. You may need to plan on feeding them in separate locations, especially if one is bigger and more determined than the other, and if you decide to free feed, have several food bowls, rather than just one or two, to remove any encouragement to food guard!


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

fjm said:


> I would follow the breeder's regime - many recommend free feeding while they are so very small.  I think I would myself be planning four feeds - first thing, midday, evening and bedtime, reducing to three at around 12 - 14 weeks if they were growing well, and then two by five or six months, but at first the important thing is to stick as closely as possible to their familiar routine. You may need to plan on feeding them in separate locations, especially if one is bigger and more determined than the other, and if you decide to free feed, have several food bowls, rather than just one or two, to remove any encouragement to food guard!


Thank you!

The breeder leaves kibble out round-the-clock. I like your plan. I could free feed until they are settled in and then go to the 4 meals, maybe leaving some kibble for them at night. Even with a late feeding, night time is just so long for such little ones. I definitely do not want to over feed them, but I worry a lot about the low blood sugar thing. 

Would changing them from free feeding and slowly introducing new food be too much at one time for them (all happening once settled)? Should I first get them down to the four meals and then introduce the new food?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd do it one thing at a time - keep everything as stress free for them as possible!


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

fjm said:


> I'd do it one thing at a time - keep everything as stress free for them as possible!


Thank you for all the help!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Our toy we had came to use when she was 1.5 pounds. Her whole life, we free fed her. She never over ate and did very well eating that way. Good luck with your new babies!


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

katbrat said:


> Our toy we had came to use when she was 1.5 pounds. Her whole life, we free fed her. She never over ate and did very well eating that way. Good luck with your new babies!


Thank you!

I will also ask the breeder and the vet.


----------

